# Clutch work



## Mad Mike (Aug 3, 2011)

I have to pull my clutch apart and clean it








Is there anything else i could do while im in here to get a little more bottom end?


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=45.474175,-76.691711


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

What kind of bike is that? What size tires, do you mud ride, or just trails? You could change the springs, but we need to know those answers in order to make suggestions on what color. Is that oil on the primary?


----------



## Mad Mike (Aug 3, 2011)

Its a 660 griz with 26" swamplites and i run both mud and trails and a little bit of road running


----------



## Mad Mike (Aug 3, 2011)

no its not oil on the primary i don't think. I sure its just water mixed with the grease


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Sorry, but I don't know a thing about Grizzly cluthes. I think that grease shouldn't be there though. Grease+Belt=BAD!, So be sure and find where that is coming from and stop it. I'm sure someone will chime in with some clutch spring suggestions soon. Good luck.


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey have you looked in the "how to" yamaha "clutching" I have alot of info on clutching yamaha's. If your just wanting more bottom end shim the primary. I suggest going with greaseless roller weights from hunterworks or utvcrap.


----------



## Mad Mike (Aug 3, 2011)

Can u send me a link to those weights?


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=45.474262,-76.677298


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

_--link removed. Please PM to other user._ 

hopefully this is cool with the mods, not advertise


----------



## tback34 (Nov 21, 2011)

look up epi clutch kits! i run a 500rpm spring with 15 and 18oz weights. also you can put (2) 1mm shimms on your primary and you will see daylight and dark bottom end difference. keep in mind you will loose top end. i also have 30" silverbacks to. it will be something you have to play with to find the end results you are looking for. i would strongly advise you to clean the grease off of the clutch and find and prevent the leak before you end up stranded w/a shredded belt! good luck


----------

